# U.S. h1b or australian PR



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

I am working for an indian IT company for the past 10 years. I worked in US for three years on h1b. I will be getting Australian PR in a couple of months. My current company want to send me to US on h1b next year some time. I can get a full time job in US and i can apply for green card. I prefer US green card than australian pr. Is it wise to loose austrlian pr and go to US on h1b? please throw some light on this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

You wont immediately lose Australian PR. You will need to validate your visa by visiting but once you have done that it will be valud for 5 years. To be eligible for a return residents visa or citizenship you would need to meet residence requirements but you will have 5 years in which to decide what to do long term.


----------



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

_shel said:


> You wont immediately lose Australian PR. You will need to validate your visa by visiting but once you have done that it will be valud for 5 years. To be eligible for a return residents visa or citizenship you would need to meet residence requirements but you will have 5 years in which to decide what to do long term.


Thanks for the reply. How many years do i have to stay in australia for getting RRV for 5 years?


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

2 of the 5 years, but so long as you are in Australia on the day your visa expires you can stay forevet. You only then need a return visa if you wish to leave for a holiday etc. You can stay in Australia forever with your PR, you just can not travel in and out once the visa expires.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Just check with your company which category they will be sponsoring your GC. keep in mind unless its not EB1 (for exceptional qualities), Wait time for India is huge, and just to get the first step cleared which sets your priority date, it takes 1-2 years from start of your process. I dont think its wise to leave something certain for something uncertain. Just google EB2 India or EB3 India applicants to get an idea of wait times.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Just check with your company which category they will be sponsoring your GC. keep in mind unless its not EB1 (for exceptional qualities), Wait time for India is huge, and just to get the first step cleared which sets your priority date, it takes 1-2 years from start of your process. I dont think its wise to leave something certain for something uncertain. Just google EB2 India or EB3 India applicants to get an idea of wait times.


immigration reform bill is coming which will change above


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

lalu said:


> immigration reform bill is coming which will change above


 May well be coming but when will that be and can you be sure until it is actually in place that it will change anything? 

Can't plan your life on what changes might come or if they may affect you.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

it will come in 3 month .
than 20 millions will get PR in USA


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2013)

lalu said:


> it will come in 3 month .
> than 20 millions will get PR in USA


 I wouldnt be so sure of that, its likely to not pass the first hurdle and even if it is discussed and passed you realise most of it wont apply for 10 -15 years and after they have brought in even stricter security checks (read longer waits for those from certain countries) and military control?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I would suggest you to stop expecting this to happen. This is just a political gimmick by both parties, Republicans don't want to include path to citizenship for illegals and Democrats wont settle for anything less. Both are just making fool of public. If you still think this is possibility, Lets meet here after 3 months to check on this. 



lalu said:


> it will come in 3 month .
> than 20 millions will get PR in USA


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> I would suggest you to stop expecting this to happen. This is just a political gimmick by both parties, Republicans don't want to include path to citizenship for illegals and Democrats wont settle for anything less. Both are just making fool of public. If you still think this is possibility, Lets meet here after 3 months to check on this.


i can bet people with eb2 and eb3 will benefit.
perhaps an ead or something.
i have lived in US for 5 years so i know quite well how things work.
yea let us meet after 3 months but request you to read about immigration reform.

Also Australia is racist country as compared to USA


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

CIR is already dead/near its death. I am up to date about reform and been in the EB2 India curse for some time now. CIR is passed by Senate, which has no significant value. House will have to pass it and Republicans have majority there, they wont let it pass as it is. Only hope of passing is if president passes it with his exclusive powers. He wont use this power for a petty issue like Immigration when they have other important things to fix. GCs wont be their vote bank anytime in near future. Both parties have their own agenda around this bill.

Dems will say we tried hard to legalize everyone, but republicans dint help us. Republicans will say we support american people interest and if we legalize everyone it will encourage people to come here and break laws. 

You said you were here and familiar with the system, then you should be able to relate. We the "legal non immigrants" pay taxes, follow laws, go thru pain to remain in status, still because we are born in India, we will have to wait sooooooo long despite having same /better qualification that our colleague say from Columbia. While Illegals come here, dont follow rules, dont pay tax, disrespect immigration laws, and some day they will be the front runner in getting PR status or as they say.. path to citizenship. 

If both parties are genuinely serious about fixing the system, there are many common sense amendments which needs to be done. They don't care because they don't want to fix it. Just want to show they are concerned when actually they are not. Just politics at work.





lalu said:


> i can bet people with eb2 and eb3 will benefit.
> perhaps an ead or something.
> i have lived in US for 5 years so i know quite well how things work.
> yea let us meet after 3 months but request you to read about immigration reform.
> ...


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

sir you are preaching a lot but when are yourself going to Australia.
do you know getting job in Australia is pain in ass or should i say rod in ass.
where else in USA you can get job in few hours.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I am not preaching you, just letting you know the reality. I am not suggesting you to decide based on my posts. Just letting you know that CIR is still distant dream. If you were so comfortable in USA then why did you leave.




lalu said:


> sir you are preaching a lot but when are yourself going to Australia.
> do you know getting job in Australia is pain in ass or should i say rod in ass.
> where else in USA you can get job in few hours.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

i never left US bcz of green card.
as far i know you get job in US easily low cost of living almost no racism low real estate etc etc

exactly opposite in australia

yea green card is long wait but if you stick around u will get it.

dont go by other it the best country superpower and will remain so for next 100 year.
you can see stregth of dollar to belive.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

Always choose US over AUS.

Like for Like it is a step above AUS. Though you may not understand it from outside, you will have to have the experience of being in both the places to understand this. And fortunately i have had the opportunity to do so and I would like to quote the word's of my friend

"You dream/strive to go to US but only circumstances take you to AUS"


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

divyap said:


> Always choose US over AUS.
> 
> Like for Like it is a step above AUS. Though you may not understand it from outside, you will have to have the experience of being in both the places to understand this. And fortunately i have had the opportunity to do so and I would like to quote the word's of my friend
> 
> "You dream/strive to go to US but only circumstances take you to AUS"



Australia there r 4 jobs in my field in US there r 4000.
Work hard for us green card as long as you have job who cares for anything else.
Australia real estatre price is crazy.
grow up any one who has option of usa should drop plan of going to aus
it not worth it and save money and time.
my personal experience.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

lalu said:


> i never left US bcz of green card.
> as far i know you get job in US easily low cost of living almost no racism low real estate etc etc
> 
> exactly opposite in australia
> ...


No racism? You're kidding right?


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

i guess u missed the word ALMOST.


anyway this is personal experience lived in 5 cities in US.
I was scared when I went out in night in australia one time.

US is lot better than even India.
I worked in Mahrasta and Gujarat for some time.
My god horrible place and horrible people.
No culture extemely biased .
Some people were nice though  but I am talking about majority.


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

Map shows worlds racist countries... answers surprise you!


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

joejohn said:


> Map shows worlds racist countries... answers surprise you!


why there is surprise india is there


----------



## joejohn (May 8, 2013)

lalu said:


> why there is surprise india is there


At least the US and Australia comes in the same category of 0 to 4.9%.

As the article says, it may be a surprise for general perception of racist countries.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

lalu said:


> i guess u missed the word ALMOST.
> 
> anyway this is personal experience lived in 5 cities in US.
> I was scared when I went out in night in australia one time.
> ...


No I didn't miss the word almost, I'm just laughing at the fact that you're horribly wrong.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

So you are still searching for GC or you already have GC?



lalu said:


> i never left US bcz of green card.



Wow and you complains about Racism..... 



lalu said:


> God save me from ****y marathis and gujaratis.





lalu said:


> Also Australia is racist country as compared to USA


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Nice Thought !!!! True (at-least for us Indians )



divyap said:


> "You dream/strive to go to US but only circumstances take you to AUS"


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> So you are still searching for GC or you already have GC?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whether I have GC or not doesnt make a difference here.
What my point is US has got beter opportunities.
Fortunealty i travlled a lot in life so i can tell that US is one of the best country to live if u want to make money and career

Now racism in India
It exist in every walk of life of india.
it not complain i just feel it so wrong but still soooooooooooooo prevelanet


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

lalu said:


> you can laugh bcz everybody laughing at you.


Yeah because that makes a lot of sense. BTW it's "everybody IS laughing at you". Might want to learn how to use the verb "to be".


----------



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

Is it a good idea to get australian citizenship first and go to US on E3 visa. E3 is renewed indefintely. While working on E3, i can apply for green card. Did any one done this?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

That is very much possible. Keep in mind that E3 is a non immigrant intent visa, that means you need to satisfy Visa officer at the time of interview that you intend to come back and not settle permanently there. 

Assuming you are India born, and E3 visa is for 2 years and after that you need to renew it, your best shot is to get done with GC within those 2 years, in short EB1 (exceptional Quality). If its any other category with significant wait time for Indians, then it will be hard to renew the visa while GC is pending (remember E3 is non immigrant intent visa).

just to save you from your next Question that you will be Australian citizen when you apply for E3 so why India category GC, (Our assumption is that you were BORN in India, GC country of chargeability is the country where you were born not the one you have passport with)



rohinimanohar said:


> Is it a good idea to get australian citizenship first and go to US on E3 visa. E3 is renewed indefintely. While working on E3, i can apply for green card. Did any one done this?


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

America is not bad and I'll say you can go for it ... but the thing is, America may be good at present situation, lots of Jobs, Lot of Asian influence, ... However, even though Jobs may be harder to get by in Australia\Canada but these nations hold a LOT more peace of mind than US and have a greater chance of long and sustainable growth in the coming years....

Well that's what seems from outside... !


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

lalu said:


> it will come in 3 month .
> than 20 millions will get PR in USA


 20 million illegal(mostly mexicans) may be get green card, not the legal H1B people. They still have to wait years sometime decades depending on what category of H1b they are. 

They have said they will start STEM bill to give green card to smart people, but they are saying that for 20 years and nothing has happened. Its an election slogan. Nothing is changing for legal working immigrants in USA. USA omly need and wants illegal immigrants to work for them. They do not have best immigration system to retain the most educated, smart and high skill progessional. 

Telling you all these from my own experience. 

And the gentlemen above who said- why wait for uncertainity rather than enjoying you certain settled PR??

Sounds logical? 
Ater decade of waiting and time wasting-I have decided to move to AUS becasue I want to go somewhere where my vast expereice and hard earned education are appreciated the best. 

Peter


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> Yeah because that makes a lot of sense. BTW it's "everybody IS laughing at you". Might want to learn how to use the verb "to be".


to be or not to be in Australia that is the question

anyway thanks for input.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

bmpeter said:


> 20 million illegal(mostly mexicans) may be get green card, not the legal H1B people. They still have to wait years sometime decades depending on what category of H1b they are.
> 
> They have said they will start STEM bill to give green card to smart people, but they are saying that for 20 years and nothing has happened. Its an election slogan. Nothing is changing for legal working immigrants in USA. USA omly need and wants illegal immigrants to work for them. They do not have best immigration system to retain the most educated, smart and high skill progessional.
> 
> ...


I have lot of sympathy for mexican bcz unlike India they have no opportunity in country.It just in last 10 year immigration system has rotted.
Obama is president.I talked to one Gujju guy who was 62 year old and lived in US almost his entire life.
He said to me rest assured immigration wll bill pass.
Mind you this guy has plenty of motels and is expert on immigration system.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

LOL, I was taking your posts seriously till now ..... 


lalu said:


> I talked to one Gujju guy who was 62 year old and lived in US almost his entire life.
> He said to me rest assured immigration wll bill pass.
> Mind you this guy has plenty of motels and is expert on immigration system.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> LOL, I was taking your posts seriously till now .....



Well i meant to say is people here who have been in USA for long time are very optimistic of this process.
I guess lot of people will get EAD atleast like in 2007


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Unless USCIS dont goof up (like they did in 2007), there is no way this happening again.... Again, if your expert is already a GC/Citizen and you are still in the immigration limbo, and you two are friends, he might be trying to make you feel better. 



lalu said:


> Well i meant to say is people here who have been in USA for long time are very optimistic of this process.
> I guess lot of people will get EAD atleast like in 2007


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

lol, so many misconceptions on this thread-

For starters - the green cards are not for H1B's - they're for the productive and educated children of those illegal immigrants - mostly of Mexican heritage who've had their children here but whom are not documented (for fear of being exported)
We have no other jobs here - have you seen Detroit?

Second, to say that there is no racial prejudice in the US is ludicrous - people here would shoot you like a dog if they are intolerant of you - very rarely does that happen in Oz. The racial ignorant comments of Australia do not and will never trump the actions of some here.

I dont' want to offend anyone - I am a born/bred American but the truth is the truth


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

stormgal said:


> lol, so many misconceptions on this thread-
> 
> For starters - the green cards are not for H1B's - they're for the productive and educated children of those illegal immigrants - mostly of Mexican heritage who've had their children here but whom are not documented (for fear of being exported)
> We have no other jobs here - have you seen Detroit?
> ...


For me leaving US for Aus is like being getting married to someone else even though u love somebody else. 

This country has given me so much and I simply love it so much.I realize it when I am leaving it.

Now let get back to racism .I never experienced it when I stayed here.Little bit here and there but I dont give damm about it.Most of the time people were impressed that I am good looking educated guy and appreciated it.
Again It my personal experience.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

lalu said:


> For me leaving US for Aus is like being getting married to someone else even though u love somebody else.
> 
> This country has given me so much and I simply love it so much.I realize it when I am leaving it.
> 
> ...


Regarding dog thing I can bet that they can do same in Aus atleast read few of those thing in news


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

lalu said:


> For me leaving US for Aus is like being getting married to someone else even though u love somebody else.
> 
> This country has given me so much and I simply love it so much.I realize it when I am leaving it.
> .


Well it's your prerogative- (if homeland security allows it). I'll leave to experience other places, but my family is here so i'll most likely return


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Seriously? I think this is the biggest misconception i read in this thread....



stormgal said:


> lol, so many misconceptions on this thread-
> 
> For starters - the green cards are not for H1B's - they're for the productive and educated children of those illegal immigrants - mostly of Mexican heritage who've had their children here but whom are not documented (for fear of being exported)
> We have no other jobs here - have you seen Detroit?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

Lalu I understand your position. But that reform isn't going to benefit you. May be it'll if you learn Spanish, leave usa and come back through Mexico or on a boat running away from Cuba :-D
And as for the "Immigration Expert" you have, half of my maternal family is in the US, some have even been living there since the 60's. Many cousins are born and raised in US. A cousin even fought in the Iraq war, so they are as American as they come. I have taken immigration advice from all of them, besides doing my own research. The only way that seems like an easier path to citizenship/gc is the ghastly green card marriage. Otherwise it is just wait.....wait and wait for years.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

alihasan said:


> Lalu I understand your position. But that reform isn't going to benefit you. May be it'll if you learn Spanish, leave usa and come back through Mexico or on a boat running away from Cuba :-D
> And as for the "Immigration Expert" you have, half of my maternal family is in the US, some have even been living there since the 60's. Many cousins are born and raised in US. A cousin even fought in the Iraq war, so they are as American as they come. I have taken immigration advice from all of them, besides doing my own research. The only way that seems like an easier path to citizenship/gc is the ghastly green card marriage. Otherwise it is just wait.....wait and wait for years.



as far as i know u r paki so ur eb2 is current so why the problem for you.
we indians are struck bcz of so many people filing on eb2 and eb3.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

20 million are not going to get PR the day after immig. reform comes...
Its gonna be a long wait for some...but in your case you might get it fairly quickly (ranging from a few months to a few years)...



lalu said:


> it will come in 3 month .
> than 20 millions will get PR in USA


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

pls read immigration bill
it will be helpful


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

tara.jatt said:


> Seriously? I think this is the biggest misconception i read in this thread....


What don't you understand?


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

lalu said:


> as far as i know u r paki so ur eb2 is current so why the problem for you.
> we indians are struck bcz of so many people filing on eb2 and eb3.


The process to get GC isn't as easy and quick as you think. I suggest you google "American Immigration" and then read through some articles.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I quoted your text which I was referring to... Where did you get the Idea of _" the green cards are not for H1B's"_ and the wonderful criteria of _"they're for the productive and educated children of those illegal immigrants "_

If you did not understand my question then I ask again... Seriously you think this is what GC is for? 


stormgal said:


> What don't you understand?





stormgal said:


> For starters - the green cards are not for H1B's - they're for the productive and educated children of those illegal immigrants - mostly of Mexican heritage who've had their children here but whom are not documented (for fear of being exported)
> We have no other jobs here - have you seen Detroit?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Brother, what lalu is saying is that if you have the eligibility to be able to qualify for EB2, then you have far, far and i repeat far better chances to get GC within short time, as compared to Indians. If you do not qualify for EB2, then yes you are right, Marriage will be the easiest way for you to have GC. 






alihasan said:


> The process to get GC isn't as easy and quick as you think. I suggest you google "American Immigration" and then read through some articles.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

lalu said:


> i never left US bcz of green card.
> as far i know you get job in US easily low cost of living almost no racism low real estate etc etc
> 
> exactly opposite in australia
> ...


Haha you are kidding right.. No offence but I know from personal experience what a ****hole (excuse my language) America is.. No universal healthcare and spending your whole life in a rat race ain't for me.. I would much rather spend more money and live in a shanty in Australia (mind you I also earn twice the amount of money an average American engineering graduate makes) and live in Australia than go and live in America... Not to mention there is a very high chance of getting shot by gun slinging idiots.. You mentioned america is a superpower.. Well yeah, if you meddle in other countries affairs, create wars and profit from it, you'll be rich no doubt. Americans are among the nicest people but I have to say America as a country is the epitome of selfishness and greed.

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

lalu said:


> as far as i know u r paki so ur eb2 is current so why the problem for you.
> we indians are struck bcz of so many people filing on eb2 and eb3.


Mate you do know that Paki is a slur word right...

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> LOL, I was taking your posts seriously till now .....


Haha... That post cracked me up..

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

lalu said:


> Whether I have GC or not doesnt make a difference here.
> What my point is US has got beter opportunities.
> Fortunealty i travlled a lot in life so i can tell that US is one of the best country to live if u want to make money and career
> 
> ...


I'm sick and tired of hearing about racism in other countries when India is infact among the most racist countries... Just how much of a hypocrite can you be.. I've seen Gujarati bashing Marathis, Tamils abusing Telugus, Northerners abusing southerners and vice versa... When our country in itself is so racially divided how can we talk about other countries.. An old English saying comes to mind... 'People living in glass houses don't throw stones at other'

Sent from the future....


----------



## alihasan (Mar 29, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Mate you do know that Paki is a slur word right...
> 
> Sent from the future....


I felt it but left it to the mods to decide.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

@lalu.. Mate you don't know how bureaucratic governments can get when it comes to sensitive issues like immigration or asylum seekers... All I'm saying is dont get your hopes too high..

Sent from the future....


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

i dont know why paki is slur world when we sometimes Indie is used for indians.
anyway not my intention to make someone feel bad.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

tara.jatt said:


> I quoted your text which I was referring to... Where did you get the Idea of _" the green cards are not for H1B's"_ and the wonderful criteria of _"they're for the productive and educated children of those illegal immigrants "_
> 
> If you did not understand my question then I ask again... Seriously you think this is what GC is for?


I wasn't offering my opinion on green cards - in fact, I know nothing about how the US immigration system works. What I do know and try to follow are the bills that are introduced here - I was referring to the "dream act" which is the bill on the spotlight - it caters to the "productive and educated" children of undocumented people (mostly migrants who have crossed into the US)

Most of the bills introduced cater to voter communities, which H1b's arent a part of. H1b programs are mostly corporations exploiting workers from overseas who will use them to work without fringe benefits and lower pay. The program hasn't served the more experienced IT community here well and is usually a negative subject. To vote for the workers to gain PR would be counterproductive to these corporations (who do have the right to vote).


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Dream act is already implemented. CIR was/is(for optimists) supposed to caters wider audience , not only "productive and educated" undocumented children. all the "productive and educated" kids already got their EADs for 2 years by this time, and planning to exploit other loopholes in system to extend this benefit beyond two years without Govt's mercy. 



stormgal said:


> I was referring to the "dream act" which is the bill on the spotlight - it caters to the "productive and educated" children of undocumented people (mostly migrants who have crossed into the US)


One Thousand Percent Agree !!!


stormgal said:


> Most of the bills introduced cater to voter communities, which H1b's arent a part of. H1b programs are mostly corporations exploiting workers from overseas who will use them to work without fringe benefits and lower pay. The program hasn't served the more experienced IT community here well and is usually a negative subject. To vote for the workers to gain PR would be counterproductive to these corporations (who do have the right to vote).


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

in other world once cir is implemented US will be have 50-60 million extra people in decade.


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, I think that immigration systems are usually used to exploit people to make more money one way or another, legal or illegal. Cheaper wages for everyone = more profits. Even the 'boat people' coming into Oz - im sure the person (business man) in charge of organizing those boats is making some very good money trafficking people.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Still, Australian System is far better than US. Australia keep on working to improve theirs every year (1 July?), but US is still sticking to the 30 years old laws which are not relevant today and very open to exploitation on both sides. 



stormgal said:


> Well, I think that immigration systems are usually used to exploit people to make more money one way or another, legal or illegal. Cheaper wages for everyone = more profits. Even the 'boat people' coming into Oz - im sure the person (business man) in charge of organizing those boats is making some very good money trafficking people.


----------



## SAPBINovice (Feb 12, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> I am working for an indian IT company for the past 10 years. I worked in US for three years on h1b. I will be getting Australian PR in a couple of months. My current company want to send me to US on h1b next year some time. I can get a full time job in US and i can apply for green card. I prefer US green card than australian pr. Is it wise to loose austrlian pr and go to US on h1b? please throw some light on this.


Dear rohinimanohar,
It is always wise to make your own judgement based on FACTS available online/offline and shared experiences. US has always been a charm for decades but you being in IT has to note few keys points for H1bGC vs PR of any other country:

H1b Visa only qualifies you to be working and not your Spouse
You pay all taxes similar to a Citizen in federal tax return but it is nearly impossible to get that taxed amount(Social security) amount withdrawn on leaving USA.
H1b Visa norms are very strict now and check with intelligent friends who have some understanding of VISA issues. There have been manifold increase in AUDIT cases these days even after approval or H1b and issuance of H1B visa. It means that USCIS can visit any client facility to check H1b visa holder status.
The above point means that mobility is restricted on H1b and lot of paperwork is required for extension of visa or continuing on visa
For GC - I do not buy the immigration bill reform for now. Today, EB2 and EB3 options are available for majority of visa holders but there is drastic increase in RFE for approvals
For GC - The GC process is very lengthy and is always in passive mind while working in US which disturbs day to day life. 
I have just mentioned negatives
I have never visited Australia but US is definitely a great country in terms of lifestyle and facilities.For short term on H1b, good to be in US but not for long term due to unpredictable GC changes. But if you think a job can be secured in Ausi with decent package, then should be first choice for now. Ausi looks to be much more controlled society in terms of employment and hence more secured jobs.
My 2 cents is just to make you aware of US experience.
Do not count on legal future changes in US....Get most from options currently in hand!

All the best
Cheers,


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

imagine if it changes how many extra millions of people we will have.
usa will change


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

lalu said:


> i dont know why paki is slur world when we sometimes Indie is used for indians.
> anyway not my intention to make someone feel bad.


Look it up... Paki is a derogatory term for people from the subcontinent...

Sent from the future....


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Look it up... Paki is a derogatory term for people from the subcontinent...
> 
> Sent from the future....


Ok i wont be lazy and type pakistani instead of paki.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

lalu said:


> Ok i wont be lazy and type pakistani instead of paki.


Seriously dude, I have to say the quality of life in Australia is much better than the US. There was a recent BBC article about Australia being the happiest country in the world even higher than the traditional list topping Nordic countries..In fact there was a recent survey conducted by some research organization (i forgot the name) asking resident Australians if they would relocate to the US if they were offered jobs with comparable salaries. Guess what ~70% of them responded with a no with the top reasons being lack of gun control, safety, and the lack of universal health care system. Well that tells you something doesnt it. I for one would never leave australia for another country..


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Seriously dude, I have to say the quality of life in Australia is much better than the US. There was a recent BBC article about Australia being the happiest country in the world even higher than the traditional list topping Nordic countries..In fact there was a recent survey conducted by some research organization (i forgot the name) asking resident Australians if they would relocate to the US if they were offered jobs with comparable salaries. Guess what ~70% of them responded with a no with the top reasons being lack of gun control, safety, and the lack of universal health care system. Well that tells you something doesnt it. I for one would never leave australia for another country..


i dont think you have been to usa


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2013)

We do not accept racisit terms on this forum in any shape or form OK everyone?


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> We do not accept racisit terms on this forum in any shape or form OK everyone?


we r not racist 
we got the point anyways


----------



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information. I dont want to loose the PR of australia and at the same time, i want to try for Eb2 green card. Once i get US green card, then i will leave australia pr. I want to stay in australia for 2 years. Then i am eligible for 5 year RRV. After two years, i will go to US. Then i have 8(3+5 RRV) years australia pr time to get US green card. If i dont get US green card with in these 8 years, i will be back to Australia. Is this possible?




SAPBINovice said:


> Dear rohinimanohar,
> It is always wise to make your own judgement based on FACTS available online/offline and shared experiences. US has always been a charm for decades but you being in IT has to note few keys points for H1bGC vs PR of any other country:
> 
> H1b Visa only qualifies you to be working and not your Spouse
> ...


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

rohinimanohar said:


> Thanks for the information. I dont want to loose the PR of australia and at the same time, i want to try for Eb2 green card. Once i get US green card, then i will leave australia pr. I want to stay in australia for 2 years. Then i am eligible for 5 year RRV. After two years, i will go to US. Then i have 8(3+5 RRV) years australia pr time to get US green card. If i dont get US green card with in these 8 years, i will be back to Australia. Is this possible?


this is so naive and kiddish

why dont you stay for 1 more year and get citizenship and finish it for once for and all.
go and live whever u want after that and come back to aus when u want.


----------



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

lalu said:


> this is so naive and kiddish
> 
> why dont you stay for 1 more year and get citizenship and finish it for once for and all.
> go and live whever u want after that and come back to aus when u want.



is it three years or four years to get aus citizenship? After completing four years, do i get citizenship immediately or is there any waiting period to get citizenship document? Please give the information


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

rohinimanohar said:


> is it three years or four years to get aus citizenship? After completing four years, do i get citizenship immediately or is there any waiting period to get citizenship document? Please give the information


it 4 year but three year stay is required.so you can validate visa and go after 1 year
stay for 3 years more get citizenship then travel whever u want.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

lalu said:


> i dont think you have been to usa


I have.. Just for a short visit though (2 weeks).. Mainly to the west coast. But sorry to say I wasn't too impressed..


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rohinimanohar said:


> is it three years or four years to get aus citizenship? After completing four years, do i get citizenship immediately or is there any waiting period to get citizenship document? Please give the information


The residence requirement is technically 4 years.. The citizenship process involves application processing, citizenship test and oath ceremony. At the oath ceremony you are given your citizenship certificate after which you can apply for your passport


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

Makes me wonder why do you want to go to such great lengths to lose citizenship of your motherland ?


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

Passports from countries like US,UK, Australia gives you a lot of travel freedom and a lot of exemptions when compared to Indian passports. I would like to give my family and kids a lot of options it terms of which country they want to study, travel and work. This is one reason why I would like to loose my current indian citizenship and apply for a British passport.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> The residence requirement is technically 4 years.. The citizenship process involves application processing, citizenship test and oath ceremony. At the oath ceremony you are given your citizenship certificate after which you can apply for your passport


Hi Abhishek,

I am a bit confused with your signature. If you are going to get your citizenship in 9 months as per your signature and you got your visa in April 2013 then it doesn't add up to 4 years. 
Please advice.

Thanks,
Rajat


----------



## SAPBINovice (Feb 12, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> Thanks for the information. I dont want to loose the PR of australia and at the same time, i want to try for Eb2 green card. Once i get US green card, then i will leave australia pr. I want to stay in australia for 2 years. Then i am eligible for 5 year RRV. After two years, i will go to US. Then i have 8(3+5 RRV) years australia pr time to get US green card. If i dont get US green card with in these 8 years, i will be back to Australia. Is this possible?


Dude, Appreciate your thoughts and logically justified.
In reality, life is different than just plans on peice of paper mate.
8 years is too long to plan on GC/Citizenship...During those 8 years, how will these items be dealth with:

Schooling/growingup of kids
Buying a house/assets to settle down
IT industry changes for new technologies & dealing with insecurity(ramping up knowledge and training)
Parents/Dependents situation
Spouse fed up with sitting at home and want to work
Offcourse- Permanent residency rules changes in US/Aus e.t.c
As said earlier, please be practical in your approach and do not in 2 boats and spend entire fortune earned on moving from 1 place to other...I have faced and spent crucial time and money moving between countries..
All the best
Cheers,


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> Hi Abhishek,
> 
> I am a bit confused with your signature. If you are going to get your citizenship in 9 months as per your signature and you got your visa in April 2013 then it doesn't add up to 4 years.
> Please advice.
> ...


I finished my undergrad in Australia as an international student. The time period spent studying in Australia (4 years in my case) when combined with one year of PR satisfies the Australian Residence requirement for citizenship. Hope that helps


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

srivasu said:


> Makes me wonder why do you want to go to such great lengths to lose citizenship of your motherland ?


Unfortunately Indian passport is among the worst in terms of travel freedom. Because of the widespread Indian emigration and the rampant abuse of rules, most countries in the world classify Indians as high risk travellers. And hence impose more stringent visa and background check requirements. In addition, Indian government severely lacks in its ability to provide for consular assistance for its citizens worldwide.


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

*USA vs Aus*

This thread was indeed a good read. Somewhat informative and somewhat entertaining. 
I have been in US for some 4.5 years and my experience is that US has pockets. Lots of pockets. North west can be cold and stand-offish (mostly because it has american americans in majority) and west (california) can be comfortable, mid west (chicago and around) can be very warm and friendly (because each of your american friend originated somewhere in europe a few generations back) and New York would kiss anybody who has money.
Sometimes it is not even the area but the people you are with. I have a great bunch thankfully.

One legal point I would make is that on H1B you can not do any thing else besides Highly skilled labor that you applied for. Even if Steven Spielberg "discovers" you, you will have to turn down the offer. A PR is much more flexible. You can do whatever.

I would, as a rule of thumb avoid branding societies and cultures as a whole for being one kind or other. You can find great people and a great life anywhere you set your heart to and money alone wouldn't make it great.
So trust your capabilities and you will land a job in any of your adopted or native country. As a bottom line make sure you are enjoying life...may be by dancing away in O'Henry ballroom in Chicago or Biking the trails of the wild west in Sacramento or Surfing in Sydney or shopping in Karol Bagh. Life is too short to fret about GCs, H1Bs and PRs. Do your research with due diligence, be at the top of your game and then dive in and enjoy.

Peace,
Rajat


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

rajat.tiwari said:


> This thread was indeed a good read. Somewhat informative and somewhat entertaining.
> I have been in US for some 4.5 years and my experience is that US has pockets. Lots of pockets. North west can be cold and stand-offish (mostly because it has american americans in majority) and west (california) can be comfortable, mid west (chicago and around) can be very warm and friendly (because each of your american friend originated somewhere in europe a few generations back) and New York would kiss anybody who has money.
> Sometimes it is not even the area but the people you are with. I have a great bunch thankfully.
> 
> ...


This is great note.I will also add one point to it may be helpful to someone Choose your friends wisely.
Whatver else in mentioned is perfect in the thread.


----------



## Innovation (Oct 31, 2012)

* 

Obviously PR . because with with PR your stay is forever . with h1 b you can have max of 6 yrs and that too now a days there are not extending next years . 

with passport is enroute for Passport where you can go to US on E3 visa . 




*


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello Abhishek, 

Just curious, what is the average American engineering graduate salary according to you?



abhishek.jayakumar said:


> (mind you I also earn twice the amount of money an average American engineering graduate makes)


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Hello Abhishek,
> 
> Just curious, what is the average American engineering graduate salary according to you?


Around the 45k mark.. Twice the amount of money was bit of an exaggeration but you get the picture. I earn significantly more here than what I would have in the US.


----------



## SAPBINovice (Feb 12, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> Hello Abhishek,
> 
> Just curious, what is the average American engineering graduate salary according to you?


Tough to average American engg grad salary as it depends on industry/location/prior experience...But i have seen lot of guys with salary in the range of 60K USD but again it its a broad range averaged.
Cheers,


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

SAPBINovice said:


> Tough to average American engg grad salary as it depends on industry/location/prior experience...But i have seen lot of guys with salary in the range of 60K USD but again it its a broad range averaged.
> Cheers,


Fair enough... But say what you will, I think Australia is closer to India in terms to culture and background than America... Having said that there are more amazing people here in Aus than even in India. Life is more relaxed here in Aus than in the US which I think is an awesome thing... Perfect weather (no extremes in temperature), excellent wages, amazing lifestyle, even more amazing people, world class educational and healthcare facilities which actually don't bite your pocket like in the US, pain free immigration and integration opportunities, easy to bring parents across... What more could you ask for?

Sent from the future....


----------



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

which country is best for getting full time job? US or Australia?


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> which country is best for getting full time job? US or Australia?


Don't you know the answer already?  

It's USA...

Most of the ppl(migrants) in Australia are only because they didnot get an opportunity to go to US... 

This is true to every nation not only Australia. You only get what is left ovr by USA.


----------



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> Don't you know the answer already?
> 
> It's USA...
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply divya. I asked that question because i never been to australia.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> Thanks for the reply divya. I asked that question because i never been to australia.


Just search for any job vacancy over internet and you will notice, for every job in Australia there will be 4000 jobs available in US(yes it's a whopping 4000)..... 

I ve been to both US and Aus. Opportunities are in plenty in US be it recession or not. If you have the ability, you can survive in US. 

If it wasn't for PR, aus wouldn't even attract this many skilled migrants..


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

divyap said:


> Don't you know the answer already?
> 
> It's USA...
> 
> ...


 This may be true of people like you ie people from India or specifically the town or city you cone from but not so for people from europe and even Canadians. 

Yes many would like to like to live in the USA but certainly not those from countries who havw been born into socialist countries or part of Europe with easy accss to such. 

I for sure would not want to live in a country which gives me little benefits of my taxes bar paying for military. Whereby I would get sparse national healthcare, would be expected to starve if i lost my job. Have next to no employment rights and any other rights I have are limited to an outdated constitution and my ability to afford to protect my rights in court instead of modern day laws for todays problems such as employment, discrimination, civil liberties and education with government structures in place to protect my rights regardless of if i can afford to pay for lawyers and court cases. 

I choose Australia because it has all of this just like the country I come from and those I have easy access to live in.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

divyap said:


> Don't you know the answer already?
> 
> It's USA...
> 
> ...


As if lol... Given the option to migrate to the US and stay in Australia, I'd choose the latter option hands down... Our education and healthcare system are second to none... Besides USCIS is extremely bureaucratic (possibly the most bureaucratic immigration depart in the world there is) and I know many people who have spent years on H1B in limbo without any settlement path.. A nation which derives its income from sponsoring wars and creating unrest in the world is an evil one and even if I am given the opportunity to become a part of such a nation, I would not do so..

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

divyap said:


> Just search for any job vacancy over internet and you will notice, for every job in Australia there will be 4000 jobs available in US(yes it's a whopping 4000).....
> 
> I ve been to both US and Aus. Opportunities are in plenty in US be it recession or not. If you have the ability, you can survive in US.
> 
> If it wasn't for PR, aus wouldn't even attract this many skilled migrants..


The only reason why there are so many migrants to the US is because of the general herd mentality.. Just because your neighbour's son has to go to the US to study and try for a job doesn't mean you have to as well

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

_shel said:


> This may be true of people like you ie people from India or specifically the town or city you cone from but not so for people from europe and even Canadians.
> 
> Yes many would like to like to live in the USA but certainly not those from countries who havw been born into socialist countries or part of Europe with easy accss to such.
> 
> ...


I agree wholeheartedly with you Shel... I am a migrant from India and heck if I was given the option to stay in India or go to the US, I'd much rather stay back in India.

Sent from the future....


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> The only reason why there are so many migrants to the US is because of the general herd mentality.. Just because your neighbour's son has to go to the US to study and try for a job doesn't mean you have to as well
> 
> Sent from the future....


If it wasn't for PR, wil you still be shunning US and trying to get work permit to Australia as if it was your dream? 


I expect honest answer..!


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

divyap said:


> If it wasn't for PR, wil you still be shunning US and trying to get work permit to Australia as if it was your dream?
> 
> I expect honest answer..!


Would you too do the same _shel??


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes because even on a 457 in Australia you still have more rights and privillages in Australia than you do in the USA.

Health insurance is required for some but it is cheaper the the USA and insurance companies can not discriminate or pull your insurance because you or a family member is old or gas a disability or medical condition that is expensive. 

If it came to it you would still be treated for free in a public hospital in an emergency if your cover had lapsed. 

You gave employment rights and protections against discrimination on the basis or race, age, sex and sexuality and there is no hire and fire at will without compensation and protections for employees. 

There are government structures in place to protect my rights on a daily basis in all aspects of life even if I can not afford to pay for it. 

There is a quick and almost guaranteed route to again more rights and privillages unlike the USA which is nit guaranteed and certainly not quick. 

I could go on but you get the picture.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

divyap said:


> If it wasn't for PR, wil you still be shunning US and trying to get work permit to Australia as if it was your dream?
> 
> I expect honest answer..!


Heck yeah... I would put my best efforts into getting a work permit for Australia.. And even if there was no chance for me to get one, I'd rather go to UK, Ireland or even Canada but I will not go to the US

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

divyap said:


> Would you too do the same _shel??


When you get the chance, watch Michael Moore's Documentaries especially Sicko and Fahrenheit 9/11... You'll realise America is not the 'Great' country as it is hyped out to be

Sent from the future....


----------



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

Is it possible to do green card processing through a US desi employer staying in Australia? Has any one did green card processing outside USA?


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

rohinimanohar said:


> Is it possible to do green card processing through a US desi employer staying in Australia? Has any one did green card processing outside USA?


Nup.. Yet one more reason why US's immigration system is crap.. You have to be working in the country (typically 7-8 years and sometimes even 10 to 15 years) before you can file for PR aka GC... Unless of course you are an academic or professional hotshot (Nobel prize laureate, extreme laurels in your profession and what not) or you are loaded (typically be worth about a mil in assets and are able to invest atleast half a mil in the US)....

Sent from the future....


----------



## v_yadav (May 21, 2012)

On the fun side -

US has Super man, Iron Man , Captain America , Batman, Spider man and the list goes on

Australia has ____________________ , please fill in the blank


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> The only reason why there are so many migrants to the US is because of the general herd mentality.. Just because your neighbour's son has to go to the US to study and try for a job doesn't mean you have to as well
> 
> Sent from the future....


Tell me one thing divya... If you think United States is so much better than Australia then why are you migrating here?... Wouldn't it make more sense if you applied for GC instead?

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> On the fun side -
> 
> US has Super man, Iron Man , Captain America , Batman, Spider man and the list goes on
> 
> Australia has ____________________ , please fill in the blank


On the fun side, Australia has Kevin Rudd, Tony Abbott, Julia Gillard etc... We have a lot of jokers as politicians already we sure as hell don't need australian comic book characters haha..
Well Australia is known for its amazing three 'B's... Beaches, Babes and Beer. Now surely thats better than Superman ain't... 

Sent from the future....


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

Australia has Rolf Harris and Home & Away lol lol 

But seriously not much culture except from the native australians but still the rest is better


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

rohinimanohar said:


> Is it possible to do green card processing through a US desi employer staying in Australia? Has any one did green card processing outside USA?


Well, you can invest some time in US. There are many loop holes. Like EB1-C category. Indian IT cos like Infy and TCS are looting those GCs. I have heard many people (mis)utilizing the EB5 route too. If you get down to it, its not a big deal to get US GC. But what is the use ? 

In my opinion, illiterate idiots (politicians) are raping India and literate idiots are raping the loop holes in the path to GC in US. You just need to know how to play your cards right. In 2 - 3 months you will get US GC. I have made the mistake of following the law and doing the right thing. Thats stupid as I now will not get GC for a long time. Just get hold of some good Patel attorney, be prepared to spend some money and he will show you the right way. I am not saying this is the right way, but this is one of the most followed ways.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

v_yadav said:


> On the fun side -
> 
> US has Super man, Iron Man , Captain America , Batman, Spider man and the list goes on
> 
> Australia has ____________________ , please fill in the blank


Australia has a 'suppository'


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

_shel said:


> This may be true of people like you ie people from India or specifically the town or city you cone from but not so for people from europe and even Canadians.
> 
> Yes many would like to like to live in the USA but certainly not those from countries who havw been born into socialist countries or part of Europe with easy accss to such.
> 
> ...


As one of the few Americans on here I feel compelled to respond since I made the move to Australia despite the supposed 10 billion jobs in the US that the OP is talking about. I'm not going to talk about the sociopolitical reasoning behind my decision (although it should be fairly obvious how I feel on the topic - sometimes you just have to vote with your feet) but I'll tell you this much. Having PR in any western country is better than being on an H1-B in the US. Why? Because on an H1-B you are tied to your employer. If you are made redundant, you will have 30 days to pack up your life and leave the country - no joke. You might be lucky and find another company to hire you in that time, maybe. But if you don't? And what if that company isn't in the city you initially settled in, are you willing to pack up your life on a moment's notice and move to the other side of the country? Some people can live like that but I sure as hell couldn't.

I think the choice is fairly obvious. But hey, if you think American streets are paved with gold and the opportunities are aplenty, then have at it. Personally, I'll take my subsidised healthcare and 4 weeks paid leave a year and the freedom to work wherever I want, thankyouverymuch.

(I should add that most US states are at-will states which means that you can be fired from your job without reason or warning. Pretty serious considering you then have only 30 days to either find a new job or leave the country. And I've known many H1-Bers who have had to do just that.)


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

lalu said:


> i can bet people with eb2 and eb3 will benefit.
> perhaps an ead or something.
> i have lived in US for 5 years so i know quite well how things work.
> yea let us meet after 3 months but request you to read about immigration reform.
> ...



do you have solid proof for what you quoted ...just now........US.....so nut place I suppose........Australia is known for its honesty......Racism is not much appreciated word my friend.......


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

JP Mosa said:


> do you have solid proof for what you quoted ...just now........US.....so nut place I suppose........Australia is known for its honesty......Racism is not much appreciated word my friend.......


 Ignore this guys posts. Unless you missed it he has been banned & funnily enough for racism in part!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> As one of the few Americans on here I feel compelled to respond since I made the move to Australia despite the supposed 10 billion jobs in the US that the OP is talking about. I'm not going to talk about the sociopolitical reasoning behind my decision (although it should be fairly obvious how I feel on the topic - sometimes you just have to vote with your feet) but I'll tell you this much. Having PR in any western country is better than being on an H1-B in the US. Why? Because on an H1-B you are tied to your employer. *If you are made redundant, you will have 30 days to pack up your life and leave the country* - no joke. You might be lucky and find another company to hire you in that time, maybe. But if you don't? And what if that company isn't in the city you initially settled in, are you willing to pack up your life on a moment's notice and move to the other side of the country? Some people can live like that but I sure as hell couldn't.
> 
> I think the choice is fairly obvious. But hey, if you think American streets are paved with gold and the opportunities are aplenty, then have at it. Personally, I'll take my subsidised healthcare and 4 weeks paid leave a year and the freedom to work wherever I want, thankyouverymuch.
> 
> (I should add that most US states are at-will states which means that you can be fired from your job without reason or warning. Pretty serious considering you then have only 30 days to either find a new job or leave the country. And I've known many H1-Bers who have had to do just that.)


Would you have a source for that ? 
From what I know, if you are fired (at-will employment !), while on H1B you oughtta be gone the next day. All the cars and the home gardens and the LCDs and the beer and the scotch - wasted. It complexifies with the number of family members in the household. 
If a company fires an H1B employee the employer is expected by law to hand a return ticket to the employee dated the last day the payroll is run. It is a different thing that a few days of out of status may _generally _be overlooked by the USCIS in the next transfer (say another employer filed for a new premium processing petition the same day the employee in question was fired) usually based on the applicants past record. AND you have to mention this out of status stay in every future visa application. Many 'consultancies' will offer to run the pay roll in lieu of the plane ticket so the employee can find another job.
Since I am now in the 'system' of EB3 (and I read more and more and more of all the other loopholes in the system), Australia seems to be a much more peaceful place to stay. At least in the mind.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

happybuddha said:


> Would you have a source for that ?
> From what I know, if you are fired (at-will employment !), while on H1B you oughtta be gone the next day. All the cars and the home gardens and the LCDs and the beer and the scotch - wasted. It complexifies with the number of family members in the household.
> If a company fires an H1B employee the employer is expected by law to hand a return ticket to the employee dated the last day the payroll is run. It is a different thing that a few days of out of status may _generally _be overlooked by the USCIS in the next transfer (say another employer filed for a new premium processing petition the same day the employee in question was fired) usually based on the applicants past record. AND you have to mention this out of status stay in every future visa application. Many 'consultancies' will offer to run the pay roll in lieu of the plane ticket so the employee can find another job.
> Since I am now in the 'system' of EB3 (and I read more and more and more of all the other loopholes in the system), Australia seems to be a much more peaceful place to stay. At least in the mind.


No I don't. I'm not a US immigration specialist, I'm a citizen - I never needed to know about it. I'm just going on what others have told me.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

Divya... There you go... All the more reasons in favour of Australia....The United States of America doesn't seem too promising now does it?

Sent from the future....


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

v_yadav said:


> On the fun side -
> 
> US has Super man, Iron Man , Captain America , Batman, Spider man and the list goes on
> 
> Australia has ____________________ , please fill in the blank


 :-D

This thread really is entertaining...!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

ozbound12 said:


> No I don't. I'm not a US immigration specialist, I'm a citizen - I never needed to know about it. I'm just going on what others have told me.


Wonderful. You are better informed now then, I guess.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Tell me one thing divya... If you think United States is so much better than Australia then why are you migrating here?... Wouldn't it make more sense if you applied for GC instead?
> 
> Sent from the future....





abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Tell me one thing divya... If you think United States is so much better than Australia then why are you migrating here?... Wouldn't it make more sense if you applied for GC instead?
> 
> Sent from the future....



I m going to US in 2014..
Actually I have an h1b valid til 2016 and a 457 valid till 2017..

I v applied for Canadian PR as well. 

Reasons:
1. who wouldn't want a permanent residency status when it's available just like that. I mean I need not even be special to become a PR. Then I 'll take it on any day. 

2. My technical skills (data warehousing - Teradata and MicroStrategy) literally has no opportunities in AUS. 
My wp457 was just for a critical short term project in my company. 

So, im just taking PR as it comes by..


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

divyap said:


> I m going to US in 2014..
> Actually I have an h1b valid til 2016 and a 457 valid till 2017..
> 
> I v applied for Canadian PR as well.
> ...


Fair enough... But i dont understand the point in simply wasting time and money applying for multiple PRs if you are not gonna stay in the country... Besides the PR visa for both Canada and Australia is valid for 5 years only renewable if you actually stay in the country for a certain period of time. You can't juggle your life back and forth between two different countries can you?

Sent from the future....


----------



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

I am not confident that I will get job in Australia. Which option is best for my situation?

option 1: Go to Australia from India with out job on PR.
option 2: Go to US from India on h1b with job.

I can live in Australia forever but with out good job, it is not possible to live a good lifestyle. Even though uncertainity is there in US, there is a guraanteed job in US.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> I am not confident that I will get job in Australia. Which option is best for my situation?
> 
> option 1: Go to Australia from India with out job on PR.
> option 2: Go to US from India on h1b with job.
> ...


When you seem to have some facts in hand, what's making you think so hard? Have you even gone through the complete thread? People have mentioned their preferences and you still don't seem to know what is yours. Depending on your current situation, such as finances, spouse, kids, etc., it shouldn't be too hard to make decisions, unless you are thinking only short term(approx. 5 years) and not long term


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> I am not confident that I will get job in Australia. Which option is best for my situation?
> 
> option 1: Go to Australia from India with out job on PR.
> option 2: Go to US from India on h1b with job.
> ...


I also saw your new thread inquiring about taxi driver job...
Can you please let me know your profession? I m sorry if you feel I shouldn't ask for these details.. 

But if you can share, please let me know. 
ICT or mech or civil engineer or teacher etc etc... 

 cheers


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> Fair enough... But i dont understand the point in simply wasting time and money applying for multiple PRs if you are not gonna stay in the country... Besides the PR visa for both Canada and Australia is valid for 5 years only renewable if you actually stay in the country for a certain period of time. You can't juggle your life back and forth between two different countries can you?
> 
> Sent from the future....


Guess this trend stems from college in India, where during campus placements, it's fancy to have multiple job offers in hand, though he/she knows well in advance that only the top paying company will be chosen for the job, irrespective of the type of job. A false sense of "security" is upon them and also taking away jobs from genuine candidates. End of the day, the company's time and money is wasted. Isn't this is a good analogy? While these kind of applications are filed by, approx. 100 people, they are also filling up the queue and the ceiling for a profession, where a real migrant will probably lose his chance of getting in.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Guess this trend stems from college in India, where during campus placements, it's fancy to have multiple job offers in hand, though he/she knows well in advance that only the top paying company will be chosen for the job, irrespective of the type of job. A false sense of "security" is upon them and also taking away jobs from genuine candidates. End of the day, the company's time and money is wasted. Isn't this is a good analogy? While these kind of applications are filed by, approx. 100 people, they are also filling up the queue and the ceiling for a profession, where a real migrant will probably lose his chance of getting in.


Hey friend, I was trying to make a lighter/funnier note there.. He he.. 

Actually my profession takes me to US/Canada but my family(brother's family n my ailing mother) are PRs in Australia and are in mascot, Sydney... 

I cannot bank on my 457 nor a visitor visa to make frequent visits to my family. Thats why I've applied for PR..... 

Hope I ve not done any wrong to ppl in this thread( :-D ). You all seem to be against me no matter what I say.. He he


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

Leaving all the sensible reasons aside.... there is one other reason which gets a smile on my face.

CRICKET !!! 

In US you don't really have many cricket fans and chance to play when compared to other and if u have to play u might need to look for a base ball ground 

In auzi, its not the same case )


----------



## JP Mosa (Mar 14, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> I am not confident that I will get job in Australia. Which option is best for my situation?
> 
> option 1: Go to Australia from India with out job on PR.
> option 2: Go to US from India on h1b with job.
> ...


Your question ......I can figure out .....you are not confident ........am sorry...If I am being rude..........have you been to states before.........or its just word of mouth from someone you know..........

I just wanna tell you one thing.......when we all can't get into MNCs or the job profiles we want in the beginning in a country where we are born and brought up......It really amuses me ....ppl posting about getting job .....just like that in country where we migrate to without knowing anything except basing on some crap consultants feedback........or half knowledged goons sayings......

It always takes time to achieve what you want.....it requires lot of patience.....perseverance.........am sure you will get one day what you want ......


Lastly, I heartfully appreciate your inquiry about Taxi driving job......which is one of the high earning jobs in places where we all dream of zoom to.........some one gave you very useful link.....go through it to know more about taxi driving.........Lastly, You,I and rest in this forum may be top tomatoes in their respective fields.........but remember ...... ...its us going there in search of all those things........so obviously it takes time.....

Good luck


----------



## EE-India (May 16, 2009)

rohinimanohar said:


> I am working for an indian IT company for the past 10 years. I worked in US for three years on h1b. I will be getting Australian PR in a couple of months. My current company want to send me to US on h1b next year some time. I can get a full time job in US and i can apply for green card. I prefer US green card than australian pr. Is it wise to loose austrlian pr and go to US on h1b? please throw some light on this.


This out of curiosity, may be out of subject 

You started this thread with most controversial subject ( USA vs AUS ) but on the other hand you are also talking about getting Taxi driver job in Australia . Actually what you are up to?

“How to get taxi drivers license and how to get taxi driver job? Where do i get this job ? Do i need to approach any agencies for finding that job? Please throw some light”
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ustralia/174898-taxi-driving-jobs-sydney.html

“My spouse wants to do IT job or any job in Australia. She got no experience. She wants to take training in India on some technology. Which IT technology has good number of jobs in Australia? Please let me know so that she can get trained on that particular technology”
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/166210-job-market-good-australia.html


----------



## rohinimanohar (Jun 14, 2013)

ppl,
Until i get real job, i have to find some part time job like taxi driving. I saw people who have years of experience in india unable to find job in AUstralia. I lost confidence after seeing all these posts in forums. I got master degree in CS from US. lived and worked in US. Rejected h1b stamping in 2009. I dont know the current job situation in US and AUstralia. I never been to Australia. Thats why I posted in forums to know the information. DONT INTERLINK TWO OR MORE THREADS. i am creating every thread looking for information. 




EE-India said:


> This out of curiosity, may be out of subject
> 
> You started this thread with most controversial subject ( USA vs AUS ) but on the other hand you are also talking about getting Taxi driver job in Australia . Actually what you are up to?
> 
> ...


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> I am working for an indian IT company for the past 10 years. I worked in US for three years on h1b. I will be getting Australian PR in a couple of months. My current company want to send me to US on h1b next year some time. I can get a full time job in US and i can apply for green card. I prefer US green card than australian pr. Is it wise to loose austrlian pr and go to US on h1b? please throw some light on this.




You are right, i been working in USA and tell you very relax life,, yes australia is beutiful, more sexi, modern and if you ahve money great life,,,,but as immigrant here people over look at you, is just the way here people are.


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

divyap said:


> Hey friend, I was trying to make a lighter/funnier note there.. He he..
> 
> Actually my profession takes me to US/Canada but my family(brother's family n my ailing mother) are PRs in Australia and are in mascot, Sydney...
> 
> ...


Haha Dw, Im not against you or anyone else in any way... Was just wondering what your reasons were for applying multiple PRs? Hmm if its alright with you then may I suggest one thing? Because a significant portion of your family is in Australia, I'd encourage you to give Australia an earnest shot.. It may take a while for you to land your first job in Australia and quite possibly it may not be in the same field as your current occupation or your previous work experience, but trust me with patience an perseverance on your part you'll get there where you eventually want to end up in. I'm not an IT person so I have no clue as to what closely related jobs are available in Australia matching your profile, but if you look around and apply for jobs actively, you'll get one closely related to what you want without a doubt
Cheers

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

ivetka233 said:


> You are right, i been working in USA and tell you very relax life,, yes australia is beutiful, more sexi, modern and if you ahve money great life,,,,but as immigrant here people over look at you, is just the way here people are.


I do not agree with you.. Employers don't overlook you just because you are an immigrant. They overlook you because you may not necessarily have the skills they need, or the experience of dealing with local workers or if you need to get your qualification accredited.

Sent from the future....


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

divyap said:


> Hey friend, I was trying to make a lighter/funnier note there.. He he..
> 
> Actually my profession takes me to US/Canada but my family(brother's family n my ailing mother) are PRs in Australia and are in mascot, Sydney...
> 
> ...


Thanks for letting us know. Earnestly, never felt the posts to be as a joke and thus the reply.


----------



## ivetka233 (Jun 9, 2013)

maybe , but also 50 % would say they do overlook at you,,, and more somebody find out that you better than him,, is even harder

Which migrant would live here withould school or skills?


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

RMG said:


> Leaving all the sensible reasons aside.... there is one other reason which gets a smile on my face.
> 
> CRICKET !!!
> 
> ...



oh come on! those fat bats are for wusses! And bouncing the ball on the floor is cheating!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rohinimanohar said:


> ppl,
> Until i get real job, i have to find some part time job like taxi driving. I saw people who have years of experience in india unable to find job in AUstralia. I lost confidence after seeing all these posts in forums. I got master degree in CS from US. lived and worked in US. Rejected h1b stamping in 2009. I dont know the current job situation in US and AUstralia. I never been to Australia. Thats why I posted in forums to know the information. DONT INTERLINK TWO OR MORE THREADS. i am creating every thread looking for information.


Apart from a few computer related forums' member, this has been one of the few where people tend to help others completely without any reservations. So, when they see different kind of questions popping up, members would like to know what you are looking for, so that they can give a complete answer which fits your situation. It's as simple as that


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

ivetka233 said:


> maybe , but also 50 % would say they do overlook at you,,, and more somebody find out that you better than him,, is even harder
> 
> Which migrant would live here withould school or skills?


discriminating against people is against the law and trust me employers here are very abiding when it comes to following the law (they'd better be otherwise severe penalties will be imposed on them)

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

stormgal said:


> oh come on! those fat bats are for wusses! And bouncing the ball on the floor is cheating!


Bull **** haha... Cricket is way more interesting than Baseball. There's way more exciting and way more competition in cricket haha.

Sent from the future....


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

No way  Cricket any day ..... Its more about the game you grew up with.... in USA, miss cricket like anything. Already informed my office about my leaves plan from 14 February to 29 March 2015 (If you know what I mean !!! )



stormgal said:


> oh come on! those fat bats are for wusses! And bouncing the ball on the floor is cheating!


----------



## RMG (Aug 7, 2013)

stormgal said:


> oh come on! those fat bats are for wusses! And bouncing the ball on the floor is cheating!


haha... there is one funny thing when one compares cricket with baseball.

I agree fat bats... but what with the home run in base ball ?
You hit a ball home run into the crowd and u still run around to complete it 

In cricket you hit a ball into the crowd that's it.... no running needed


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

I find it interesting to see that men who love baseball and cricket, they associate everyday life instances with the game and the ball. If in a group somebody's talking about a confusing/complicated subject a typical cricket loving Indian who did not follow the conversation would say, "Thats a bouncer dude, say that again". A typical baseball loving American will say "Oooohh curveball dude, lets go over it again"


----------



## stormgal (Sep 30, 2009)

happybuddha said:


> I find it interesting to see that men who love baseball and cricket, they associate everyday life instances with the game and the ball. If in a group somebody's talking about a confusing/complicated subject a typical cricket loving Indian who did not follow the conversation would say, "Thats a bouncer dude, say that again". A typical baseball loving American will say "Oooohh curveball dude, lets go over it again"


lol, well honestly, as long as I have an excuse to drink beer and yell in a public place I really don't care how the ball rolls! But I am just being honest here


----------



## chandu_799 (Oct 31, 2012)

I was in brisbane and Sydney for a week on validation trip. In the first couple of days I was bit disappointed comparing with US lifestyle (Did Masters and was on H1B. Total 6 years). The apartments in AUS looks to be very small and there is no central AC/heater system unlike in USA. But in the end, I seemed to adjust for AUS (no other option ). First no VISA hassles anymore, US immigration process screwed up big time and there is no rational in granting H1Bs.

Here are some pros & cons I can think of

Aus - Pros
1) PR & no visa issues 2) Medicare & other social benefits 3) secure (can freely walk on roads) 4) Better chances if interested to start business 5) work-life balance 6) min wage is high & can work legally for odd jobs 

Cons - 1) Lifestyle standards and luxuries are no match to USA 2) All of the professional experience may not count here 3) Job market is less and slow, may take longer time to land in first job 4) highly expensive, less savings than in USA 

I always prefer US GC than PR but getting a GC nowadays seems to be a million dollar dream.


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

chandu_799 said:


> I was in brisbane and Sydney for a week on validation trip. In the first couple of days I was bit disappointed comparing with US lifestyle (Did Masters and was on H1B. Total 6 years). The apartments in AUS looks to be very small and there is no central AC/heater system unlike in USA. But in the end, I seemed to adjust for AUS (no other option ). First no VISA hassles anymore, US immigration process screwed up big time and there is no rational in granting H1Bs.
> 
> Here are some pros & cons I can think of
> 
> ...


Even I felt the same during my 9 months stay in Sydney. 

But now I've my entire family in Sydney. Im gonna spend my time till Jan 2014 in Sydney. I hope this time I like it...


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

chandu_799 said:


> I was in brisbane and Sydney for a week on validation trip. In the first couple of days I was bit disappointed comparing with US lifestyle (Did Masters and was on H1B. Total 6 years). The apartments in AUS looks to be very small and there is no central AC/heater system unlike in USA. But in the end, I seemed to adjust for AUS (no other option ). First no VISA hassles anymore, US immigration process screwed up big time and there is no rational in granting H1Bs.
> 
> Here are some pros & cons I can think of
> 
> ...


Although you are right when you say that getting a job takes time here but you couldn't be more wrong on other fronts... The lifestyle here in Australia is much better than the US. Luxury goods, you just need to know where to shop for them. Regarding Centralised heating/cooling, most apartments/studios in and around the city don't have them as they are too small for them to be out in. Bigger apartments have them. But then again they cost a lot of money. However the situation changes drastically as you move away from the city. For example Wentworthville which is where I live is typically about 30km away (20mi in the extremely stupid US imperial measurement system) has big apartments (typically of the range of 150-250sqm) with all necessary amenities including ducted heating and cooling systems. Savings may be a bit low here but at least you don't have to save up for your kids' higher education. That money can be spent on enjoying with your family.

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

divyap said:


> Even I felt the same during my 9 months stay in Sydney.
> 
> But now I've my entire family in Sydney. Im gonna spend my time till Jan 2014 in Sydney. I hope this time I like it...


Trust me... You'll definitely like it.. Sydney is awesome if you have your family staying with you... On another note... Man India is experiencing has been f**ked up macro economically thanks to our extremely capable government. I won't be surprised if the Indian rupee attains junk value like Zimbabwe's currency fit to be used only as toilet paper...

Sent from the future....


----------



## abhishek.jayakumar (Dec 6, 2012)

*a massive economic doom

Sent from the future....


----------



## Jayanthkumar (Aug 30, 2013)

abhishek.jayakumar said:


> *a massive economic doom
> 
> Sent from the future....


Currently US government is shutdown. Australia is better than USA now a days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2013)

Jayanthkumar said:


> Currently US government is shutdown. Australia is better than USA now a days.


 US has threatened shut down for the last 4 years so they inevitability had to actually do it in the end if they want their publicity stunts and threats to work next time.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

I am in the U.S. with an H1B and can tell you that if I knew beforehand about Australia immigration I would have moved to Australia instead of the U.S.

The U.S. is going downhill, and the immigration process is simply ridiculous. A green card can take eight or more years, while in Australia the equivalent (permament residence) is given in a matter of months... And while living with an H1B visa, you need to renew it every three years and spend a lot of money and time with paperwork.

I am fixing now this "mistake..." Moving to Australia! yay!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

If you are spending money for renewing H1B then its illegal, your employer is supposed to pay for that.


BlackBelt said:


> And while living with an H1B visa, you need to renew it every three years and spend a lot of money and time with paperwork.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

BlackBelt said:


> I am in the U.S. with an H1B and can tell you that if I knew beforehand about Australia immigration I would have moved to Australia instead of the U.S.
> 
> The U.S. is going downhill, and the immigration process is simply ridiculous. A green card can take eight or more years, while in Australia the equivalent (permament residence) is given in a matter of months... And while living with an H1B visa, you need to renew it every three years and spend a lot of money and time with paperwork.
> 
> I am fixing now this "mistake..." Moving to Australia! yay!


Good for you man. I made the same mistake. I waited for 8 years in US in H1B and other status, waiting anxiously and scared. I got AUS PR in 4 months even without being in Australia once.

Moving there soon. Good luck and you made the right decision.


----------



## tejas24478 (Aug 26, 2013)

*US H1 or AUSTRALIA PR*

Hi,

I have recently got an* Australia PR *and I also have an *H1* peition approved with me this year. Iwill get H1 stamping done this month. 
Now, I am in dilemma whether to go *US or Australia*. 

I have been trying to research this on web but looking at so many different views I am totally confused now. 

I am in IT field and hence some people have suggested that I should go to US as IT scene is not good in AUS nowadays and US has maximum job opportunities compare to any other country in the world. Moreover, AUS is very costly and saving potential in AUS is comparatively lower than USA.

While, few others have suggested that I should pick Australia as I can get permanent residence which can give me more freedom and rights compare to a work permit (H1) in USA. 

I thought of posting this in this forum to see if I can get some more ideas/views from others..

Thanks...


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

tejas24478 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently got an* Australia PR *and I also have an *H1* peition approved with me this year. Iwill get H1 stamping done this month.
> Now, I am in dilemma whether to go *US or Australia*.
> ...


LOL. There are 16 pages of views about this before your post and you want more? Did you not read the other posts??


----------



## Janardhan.G (May 29, 2013)

tejas24478 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently got an* Australia PR *and I also have an *H1* peition approved with me this year. Iwill get H1 stamping done this month.
> Now, I am in dilemma whether to go *US or Australia*.
> ...


wait for your h1b stamping first and carry on your Oz plans. these day i am hearing more negative news abt h1b stampings..


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

Janardhan.G said:


> wait for your h1b stamping first and carry on your Oz plans. these day i am hearing more negative news abt h1b stampings..


IMO, PR>>> H1B, H1B is modern form of slavery. Also saving depends on your lifestyle. Australia is expensive but salary scale is high. In any case, ask around and get to know the fact than peoples opinions. 

Peter


----------



## Get2ps.29 (Jun 26, 2012)

bmpeter said:


> IMO, PR>>> H1B, H1B is modern form of slavery. Also saving depends on your lifestyle. Australia is expensive but salary scale is high. In any case, ask around and get to know the fact than peoples opinions.
> 
> Peter


I am on H1b visa and looking forward to OZ PR.
I will share certain drawbacks in H1
1. You are dependent on employer for your status. If you get fired, you will have to leave US in mediately.

2. Your dependent can not work until they have H1 or EAD. So for initial years, they will be out of job.

3. Fear of visa stamping is always there. I have seen many guys getting 221g and that goes into indefinite wait.


----------



## bmpeter (May 20, 2013)

Get2ps.29 said:


> I am on H1b visa and looking forward to OZ PR.
> I will share certain drawbacks in H1
> 1. You are dependent on employer for your status. If you get fired, you will have to leave US in mediately.
> 
> ...



1. Agreed
2. Agreed
3. Agreed
4. Discrimination at work. 
5. Can't change job that easy.
6. Can't work multiple jobs. (need more H1b visa)(
7. PR (green card) waiting time is ridiculous- 6-7 years at least with a Bachelors degree.
8. Uncertainty

List goes on. PR is better.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

tejas24478 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently got an* Australia PR *and I also have an *H1* peition approved with me this year. Iwill get H1 stamping done this month.
> Now, I am in dilemma whether to go *US or Australia*.
> ...


Get your PR validated. After that you will have 5 years to come to Aus. In the mean if stamping is success, then you go for USA. Otherwise, obviously you have no other choice .


----------



## sanskar (May 2, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> If you are spending money for renewing H1B then its illegal, your employer is supposed to pay for that.


Employer can legally ask for 
1. premium processing fees to be paid by employee.
2. Attorney fees to be paid by employee.

As for the H1B fees itself, whenever a company hires an employee it estimates / budgets "cost to company" for hiring the particular individual and I'm sure the fee goes in the CTC calculation.

Similar is the story for GC processing and the fee associated with it.


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

tejas24478 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have recently got an* Australia PR *and I also have an *H1* peition approved with me this year. Iwill get H1 stamping done this month.
> Now, I am in dilemma whether to go *US or Australia*.
> ...



I recently changed my job in US from Indian company(who sent me on H1B ) to US based company.. i am into QA(automation,manual, coordination etc everything) and have good 6+ years of experience.. I was able to get the job in about 3.5 months and below are certain drawbacks i found for ppl without GC:

- You get many calls for jobs (no doubt there are many jobs) , but first thing they ask is visa status.
- For H1B , many callers say NO straightaway.
- Many positions are only for corp-to-corp .
- Half of the opportunities were for GC people.
- Even when i cleared the interviews few times , they would put me on hold as they would discuss with HR about the case as they need to justify it to immigration why this person is being hired on H1B vs why they cannot find a local person etc etc
- During above case they might look for other candidates if the position is not to be filled fast and they have time.

Considering all this , i felt even when there are more jobs in USA( say 50 jobs) , half of them almost get filtered out coz of H1B status as many employers do not want to go thru H1B hassle and paperwork and they prefer GC employees. Where as even if Australia has 25 jobs i am going to be eligible for all 25 of them(for interview) which makes the process similar at least job wise until u have GC..

This is what i feel but this was for QA field.. For Dev , scenario might be different..
So keep this as well in mind with respect to ur skills on the basis of which you would be seeking jobs in USA(in future).


----------



## baluchahal (Mar 7, 2016)

bmpeter said:


> IMO, PR>>> H1B, H1B is modern form of slavery. Also saving depends on your lifestyle. Australia is expensive but salary scale is high. In any case, ask around and get to know the fact than peoples opinions.
> 
> Peter


Completely Agree!!


----------



## Reddy_G (Nov 4, 2016)

I am in same boat, cI am IT guy, came to USA 2 years ago on H1, Australia PR was granted in 2012, so I activated the PR within a year and since then I am out of Australia, now my Australia PR is expiring in 6 months, I am confused whether to leave USA & get in to Australia..


----------



## shivkaundal (Aug 8, 2013)

I am in Same boat.. not sure what to do?


----------



## ssebastian0317 (Oct 7, 2016)

In the same boat. We have a whatsapp group for Back logged H1Bs with Aus PR. PM me if you want to join.


----------



## Ausysdhome (Jan 28, 2014)

Reddy_G said:


> I am in same boat, cI am IT guy, came to USA 2 years ago on H1, Australia PR was granted in 2012, so I activated the PR within a year and since then I am out of Australia, now my Australia PR is expiring in 6 months, I am confused whether to leave USA & get in to Australia..


hi,
Just wondering, so did you move to Aus or stayed back in the US. I am on H1B in USA and have lodged application for Australian PR.


----------



## raj16 (Feb 13, 2018)

I am in a similar situation & here's what my plan is:

I have started my own IT/Software company here in the U.S. and will be opening a branch in Sydney as soon as I get the PR. Since it's going to take another 10 years to get GC, I'll be moving permanently to Sydney as soon as my company's branch in Sydney starts becoming profitable. In U.S, I am not able to give my 100% to my company because I work on H1.


----------

